# In-wall Timer for LED bulbs



## ccpyue (Apr 9, 2012)

've an In-wall 110V timer used to control 6 out-door halogen bulbs each of 35W. I recently changed all bulbs to LED which is only 3W each. Then the In-wall timer won't turn off the lights at set time. I called up the mfg, they said my LED bulbs won't have sufficient load to make the timer work, and told me to buy another type In-wall timer which cost $60-. I don't want to spend that $60- to replace the one year new timer , can I add loading to the timer to make it work. Such as by simply add a resistant to the power line before going in to the In-wall timer? or is there any other way to solve this problem? Thank you.


----------



## JoeD (Apr 9, 2012)

Put one of the old bulbs back.


----------



## ccpyue (Apr 10, 2012)

JoeD said:


> Put one of the old bulbs back.



one good idea, but then one of the bulb light will be different from the other 5.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 10, 2012)

http://www.timercentral.com/sylvania-sa200-outdoor-timer-with-light-sensor/

You could plug your timer into one of this times that work on a photo cell.


----------



## ccpyue (Apr 10, 2012)

nealtw said:


> http://www.timercentral.com/sylvania-sa200-outdoor-timer-with-light-sensor/
> 
> You could plug your timer into one of this times that work on a photo cell.



But my timer is an hard-wired In-Wall timer.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't know if there is something like that to hard wire in.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 10, 2012)

http://www.acetek.co.uk/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderfiles/celloptik12vdc.pdf
Depending on the voltage you could use something like this on the low voltage side.


----------



## lesliemorris85 (Feb 19, 2013)

[FONT=&quot]how did you solve this OP? I kinda have the same problem too[/FONT]


----------



## CallMeVilla (Feb 23, 2013)

Install an EXTERIOR photo-cell.  Leave your interior timer alone (since it can't handle the situation) and install the new photo-cell in-line.  It will activate as needed.  

Problem solved.

http://www.watthackers.com/wp/installing-dusk-to-dawn-photocell-in-exterior-lighting-to-save-power/


----------



## nealtw (Feb 25, 2013)

I guess simple minds can think alike too. I just  plugged one of these between the outlet and the timer, transformer on a plug in unit.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Feb 25, 2013)

That is exactly the problem I just solved with a homeowner who had improperly installed his pedstal lights.  The bulbs were 120VAC and the current was 12VDC.  Putting a MECHANICAL timer on the AC supply side fixed his ON-OFF issues.


----------

